# Left handed grip, right handed clubs



## DAC (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, I play with a left handed grip but use right handed clubs.  I understand the principle of holding the clubs for a right handed grip, but what about my left handed grip with my swing in the oposite direction.

Does anyone else play like this?


----------



## jammydodger (Aug 16, 2009)

You mean you use left hand below right to hit right-handed ? I've seen this a few times , theres a bloke uses it at our course and plays off 8 I think. My last course a bloke played off 5 and he tried to change to 'normal' grip but I left before I could see his results.


----------



## DAC (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, thats correct.  I cannot play at all the other way, Ive tried and Ive had lessons but I just cant hit the ball. However, the way I do play I'm averaging 12 to 14 over par, depending the course.  I know I can play better and get an official handicap, I just dont have the time to play regular at the moment due to work.  The reason I ask is because I read a lot about golf in the hope of improving aspects of my game and there are a lot of references to grip, but I dont hold the club normally and wondered if there are any tips out there.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 17, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that grip.  Seems that your problem might be the swing and clubs.  Borrow some clubs with the face on the other side and try taking the club away to the left first.... 

 

Seriously though, we did have someone here who had only been playing a while but with a similar grip.  I believe that with lessons he changed and it worked for him (??).


----------

